# best h3 foglight bulbs?



## SilverJet02 (Aug 10, 2002)

I was wondering what are the best h3 foglight bulbs around? I'm looking for something that will actually perform the best not just look good. I've heard osram all-weather are pretty decent...any other opinions? What's the better color, a more white light or a more yellow light? I'm trying to get a better understanding of how beam patterns and color effects the performance in poor weather (rain, snow and fog). 
Thanks


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (SilverJet02)*

Yellow is better for fog lamps as it does not glare back as much as white light does. I recommend the Osram All Seasons... you can get em from http://www.powerbulbs.com


----------



## SilverJet02 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (Deception)*

Is there anywhere closer to the US to get these Osrams? I've read lots of posts recommending these so I want to get the best price. Any suggestions so I can shop around?


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (SilverJet02)*

I have PIAA Crystal Ion yellows in mine. They are great! They look good, they are 55W so they won't melt the housing.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (askibum02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have PIAA Crystal Ion yellows in mine. They are great! They look good, they are 55W so they won't melt the housing.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, but they are a RIP-OFF! My friend paid $80/pair! If you can afford it and you don't mind paying for a name, then yeah, PIAAs are great.
-----
I ordered a set of Hella YellowStars in 55w. They are comming in today and they only cost $4.43/piece and i got them from my local Hella distro. I'll let you all know how they work out once i get them installed. For what the PIAAs would cost me i could almost buy 20 pairs of the Hellas! I'll be sure to let you all know how they work and how yellow they are. Maybe i'll take a pic right next to my friend that has the PIAAs so you can see a head to head of yellow bulbs.
FYI (like askibum alluded to) do not run overwatts in any mk2 or mk3 housings! They have too small a chambers because they are projectors to handle the heat. 55w max in mk2 (big bumper) and mk3 stock fog lights!


----------



## SilverJet02 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (lucaq)*

bump...any other opinions? My euroswitch is installed now so I'm ready to upgrade those fogs...help me out with your opinions guys!


----------



## Thecleaner (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (lucaq)*

ALRIGHT, ENOUGH PIAA BASHING ALREADY! Most of you making outlandish comments about how overated these bulbs are, I'm sure have never tried them.Didnt your MOM ever tell you (dont believe everything you hear)? So many of you look to this and other forums as the holy bible of tuning and modding.Dont believe something just because you read it here, take everything w/a grain of salt!Leave the opinions to those of us that have ACTUALLY USED THE PRODUCTS you are bashing!Not someones biased opinion based on what your friend/brother/sisters boyfriend told YOU!!How many of you have had bulbs that last 10+years?I have a cabinet of bulbs, 85% PIAA that have been in/out of many cars, that still work better than most of the junk thats out there now.BTW, YOU ALWAYS GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR! Learn it, live it, OR LOSE IT.......


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (dacanayvw2nv)*

I am a business student and i know all about price perception. You don't always get what you pay for and premium pricing is a great marketing tool if you have the correct target parket and product that makes the consumer percieve higher quality.
I'm glad that you are happy with PIAAs and i have stated that they are a great bulb, but i would never pay that much for something that just does not offer that much real value. Maybe if i had more disposeable income.
I don't care what brand the bulbs are; ALL incandescent halogen headlight bulbs don't regenerate perfectly and old bulbs will not perform as well as new ones. Read stern and learn...
PIAA bulbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif PIAA price http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I'll take something that i percieve as almost or just as good for less $$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (dacanayvw2nv)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ALRIGHT, ENOUGH PIAA BASHING ALREADY! Most of you making outlandish comments about how overated these bulbs are, I'm sure have never tried them.Didnt your MOM ever tell you (dont believe everything you hear)? So many of you look to this and other forums as the holy bible of tuning and modding.Dont believe something just because you read it here, take everything w/a grain of salt!Leave the opinions to those of us that have ACTUALLY USED THE PRODUCTS you are bashing!Not someones biased opinion based on what your friend/brother/sisters boyfriend told YOU!!How many of you have had bulbs that last 10+years?I have a cabinet of bulbs, 85% PIAA that have been in/out of many cars, that still work better than most of the junk thats out there now.BTW, YOU ALWAYS GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR! Learn it, live it, OR LOSE IT.......[HR][/HR]​I don't know that I'm going to believe what I read in your post. How would you know that your bulbs work better than most of the junk that's out there if YOU HAVEN'T TRIED the rest of that "junk"? 
It goes the other way too, my friend.
Everybody has an opinion usually based on an experience...$80/pr is a lot to pay for ANY H3 bulb!!! If the Osrams produce a yellow light for $20/pr and the Piaas produce the same (or similar) yellow light for $80/pr then you are not getting what you pay for...As lucaq says (I'm also a BS in Marketing guy...been there, done that way too many times) that you can charge whatever the market will bear. If your product is perceived as having high quality (and I have to admit getting that reputation is usually based upon actually having a quality product otherwise it wouldn't get that rep) then it can command a higher price.
Supply and Demand plays a vital role as well.
Bottom line: I'd have to see in general you get what you pay for BUT I don't know if the ratio of cost to quality would be consistent b/w Osram and Piaa. Piaa's aren't probably 4X's as good, are they?
Later,


----------



## Thecleaner (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (nater)*

Nater, I was not implying osram or any other bulb is inferior, I was commenting on the remarks people are making based on what?I HAVE used Osram, Hella,Sylvania etc....I stand by my first statement that "my experiance w/ other bulbs has been less than satisfying".Again, after all THE HYPE here about the Osram/Sylvania bulbs (the silvervision etc.)I tried them. To say I was DISSAPOINTED W/LIGHT OUTPUT would be a MAJOR understatement!!They were only slightly than my standard 55/65 Hella bulbs...Again, by no means was I bashing ANYONE, just asking for facts, not biased opinions.....


----------



## pyroguy (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (dacanayvw2nv)*

One of the reason educated people hate PIAA is because they FLAT OUT LIE in their adversiting. Claiming that a 55 watt bulb produces the light output of a 110 watt bulb while using no extra power is so stupid it's almost funny!
Bulbs make light by heating a wire so it becomes white hot... so some of the electricity makes light, and some of it makes heat. The only way to get more light with the same amount of power is to make it more efficient, so more power goes to making light and less gets wasted on making heat. The problem is, incandecent lighting depends on a white hot peice of wire to make light. No heat = No Light. PIAA must have found a way to make something glow white hot without making any heat.







Oh... and they've been able to get so much light out of it that they can put a coating on the bulbs the blocks some of the light, and still have double the output with the same amount of power.
So, either the bulbs use more power then they claim to, which can damage your wiring and headlight housing... or they don't put out any more light then a regular bulb. Either way, it's ignorant to pay an insane amount of money for a special color coating and support a crappy company that lies right on the package. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (pyroguy)*

Get some Osram All-weather and you will be fine.


----------



## SilverJet02 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (Bora20)*

yeah I'm leaning towards the Osrams...any idea where I can pick some up in the US? I only seem to find them on UK websites...


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (SilverJet02)*

In Canada, http://www.pgperformance.com


----------



## SilverJet02 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (Bora20)*

Thanks! Ok so now I'm getting closer but I need to know...are the Osrams vs. Philips...what's the difference besides the money? Philips All-Weather seem to cost about half that of the Osrams...any reason why?


----------



## Under_Dog (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (SilverJet02)*

Well, here's my experinece. PIAA bulbs last. Period. I've had the same set of H4 superwhites for over 5-6 years. Been in three different cars. I have friends how buy the cheapier bulb, only to buy them again in a year or so. So to me, 70 bucks 5 years ago, is not a problem. And I do have the PIAA Ion Crystal H3 bulbs, IMO the brightest yellow color out there. Phillips, Orsam, don't compare.
And to the comment about PIAA lying on the packaging, so what. I didn't buy the bulbs because they said there 100w output, I bought them because there the best quility, and worth it. And what about all these people who buy all this Sh1t for there cars because it says it adds HP, then they go and dyno, and get nothing? So are these people also uneducated because they bought it? Are all those companys also lying?


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (SilverJet02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks! Ok so now I'm getting closer but I need to know...are the Osrams vs. Philips...what's the difference besides the money? Philips All-Weather seem to cost about half that of the Osrams...any reason why?[HR][/HR]​The Osrams are yellower, but on http://www.pgperformance.com there is only a $5 CAD difference between the 2 bulbs.


----------



## NSKGLI (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (SilverJet02)*

The Osram allseason supers are the best yellow bulbs I have seen. I have them in my headlight and my fogs. They're lovely in foul weather. You won't be disapointed. I got mine from PG Performance about 4 months ago, I'll never go back.


----------



## SilverJet02 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: best h3 foglight bulbs? (NSKGTI23)*

Yeah I'm gonna grab a pair of Osrams. Thanks for all the opinions guys. Happy Dubbin'!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

